# Rage broadheads



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I just bought the 3 blade rage 100 grain 1.5" cd. Does anyone here shoot these and have any input?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I have not personally crossed that line over to the mechanicals yet, but if i do this year , it will be this cutter for sure! Every since they have hit the market i have been reading about them and have not seen / heard of 1 negative comment on these cutters!


----------



## lonestarwader (Jul 28, 2008)

Used to shoot them until the o-ring breaks. Keep a eye on them it will break in flight and fly out of whack. Other than that they put a large hole in a animal. I killed a few with them good blood trail.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

lonestarwader said:


> Used to shoot them until the o-ring breaks. Keep a eye on them it will break in flight and fly out of whack. Other than that they put a large hole in a animal. I killed a few with them good blood trail.


Whoops, that alone would stop me from ever hunting with them again! Fixed blades for me, no margin for error when bow hunting!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

My experience has been good. Big entry and exit hole. Plenty of haters out there, though.


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*they are good*

I have killed Deer, Axis and Bear with them and i have not had a problem. In saying that I always keep fresh O-Rings on the Blades. It is just another attention to detail you have to make.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Whoops, that alone would stop me from ever hunting with them again! Fixed blades for me, no margin for error when bow hunting!


Yep me too, anything mechanical has a chance for failure. There are enough things that can go wrong during a hunt, the last thing you need to fail is your broadhead! Good fixed blades and properly tuned bow and arrows will fly just as straight as any of the machanicals and will not fail you.


----------



## POCviking (Apr 17, 2008)

i personally like the 2 blade because of a bad experince with 3 blade


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I can find no good reason to shoot a mechanical head. Tune your bow and shoot a good low profile cut on contact head such as Hell Razor, Magnus Stinger, etc. You will not have to worry about mechanical problems. I have total confidence in these types of heads but not in mechanicals.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

I have shot them for a while and love them. Yes, you have to keep an eye in the o-rings but they are replacable as are the cutting tip and blades. You can even find simple o-rings the same size if you don't want to buy the replacements. Personall I have 6 Rage 2 Blades with enough extra parts and still no problems when changed out. Just depends on how they work for you.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

I shoot the 2 blade rage and would highly recommend it to anyone! Tons of info on texasbowhunter.com regarding Rage broadheads.......cant go wrong w/ either, but the 2 blade seems to be the more commonly used head.


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

I have used the Rage 2 blades now for 2 seasons, and I love them. Excellent penetration and unbelievable bloodtrails. 5 deer and 20+ hogs with only 1 lost hog (large boar) which I hit to far forward on a quartering shot. They are expensive and you do need to be sure the o-rings are in good shape. Fixed blades are good but I can not get over the blood trails these things leave, especially on the pigs. I does seem that people either love them or hate them, No middle ground with these babies!

Rick


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I shoot them at deer and I've shot a dozen or so hogs with them. I like them and would shoot them at hogs all the time but at 13 bucks a piece it can get expensive shooting 2 or 3 hogs a month. I've shot the the 2 and the 3 blade I like the 3 blade better. The entry and exit holes on deer with the things are insane.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

The Rage 2 blade make nasty holes. I have seen questionable shot that become fatal just because of the big hole.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Is that from the exit hole splitting after the hog ran off? LOOKS LIKE THEY HAVE BEEN GUTTED.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

That is the exit hole. The angle has everthing to do with it. I had another hog that I did the same thing to. And there was a doe that I shot and it was low and I gutted her as she ran off. Hard to live when you do not have any guts.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

better entry hole pics


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Too many things to worry about when bowhunting,i don't want to worry about a o-ring letting it open up early.I'll stay with my SLICK TRICKS.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I've had the same kind of results with my three bladed Magnus Snuffers or Woodsmans on bad shots. Gutting an animal like that just gets to be a nasty mess, so I try my best not to take quarting to me shots. As far as blood trails, the snuffers and woodsmans have always given me awesome trails with great penetration even from my longbow. I don't have to worry about o-rings or changing blades, just a few well placed strokes from a file and they are like razors. I have one snuffer head that took 5 animals before I had to retire it from services. 

If mechanicals is what you like that's fine, but I don't think you will ever convince any of us old school guys to switch. Nor will any of us ever recommend their use, ever.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

bountyhunter said:


> I've had the same kind of results with my three bladed Magnus Snuffers or Woodsmans on bad shots. Gutting an animal like that just gets to be a nasty mess, so I try my best not to take quarting to me shots. As far as blood trails, the snuffers and woodsmans have always given me awesome trails with great penetration even from my longbow. I don't have to worry about o-rings or changing blades, just a few well placed strokes from a file and they are like razors. I have one snuffer head that took 5 animals before I had to retire it from services.
> 
> If mechanicals is what you like that's fine, but I don't think you will ever convince any of us old school guys to switch. Nor will any of us ever recommend their use, ever.


A little about me, I am a 90% traditional shooter. I bought another compound last year just because I left west Texas and started hunting East Texas. With a over abundance of hogs I will make a quarter to shot as long as I get a pass through and a deadly shot. 
I love a cut on contact b/h like the Magnus Stinger, Buzz Cut, and several others. But I have shot many hogs and deer last year with the Rage without any problems, That is all I am saying.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

NitroNX898 said:


> A little about me, I am a 90% traditional shooter. I bought another compound last year just because I left west Texas and started hunting East Texas. With a over abundance of hogs I will make a quarter to shot as long as I get a pass through and a deadly shot.
> I love a cut on contact b/h like the Magnus Stinger, Buzz Cut, and several others. But I have shot many hogs and deer last year with the Rage without any problems, That is all I am saying.


I wasn't the one that posted pictures of animals that had obviously been shot from a poor angle, making it sound like only a rage B/H could cause such damage.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Didnt want this to turn into a ******* match. I appreciate all of the direct responses and opinions. I can relate to both sides but I will give them a try since I already have them and have gotten pretty good feedback from people who have used this particular broadhead. I will keep an eye on the o-rings as well. I will let yall know how they have worked for me.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

bountyhunter said:


> I wasn't the one that posted pictures of animals that had obviously been shot from a poor angle, making it sound like only a rage B/H could cause such damage.


How do you figure it was poor angle. The pig was shot from 30' high in a tree and I did get both lungs. I will not take a shot that I do not feel that is lethal. I have seen animals in person and on TV that are questionable shot, With a b/h that has a 2.5" entry hole does make a differance. I have also made shots that are 1/4 away that made a 6-8" entry hole and broke every rib that it hit. This is my experance and I posted my opion. That is what he asked and I gave it.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

*bountyhunter, Do you hunt in Zavalla or do you have a place on the lake. My parents have a place across from the Knupp's store and I stay there during hunting season. I hunt out of Milam. I am also there alot doing the fishing thing, Might have to get together sometime and do some fishing or bow tuning :cheers:. It is all in good fun. *


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

I will not use them again. Lost the biggest buck of my life this year with a 2 blade. 200 lb deer running off with 12 inches of carbon sticking in him then falling out. Didn't get a pass thru, figured the blades didn't deploy. Always used fixed, then tried them from all the good recommendations on Texasbowhunter.com. Will stick with fixed blades. It still feels like I was kicked in the gonads to this day.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

*2 thumbs up!!!*

I have been using 2 bladed rage for 3 years and have nothing but good luck with them. Like everyone says you have to watch the o-ring. I have only had on shot not have a complete pass through, but nonetheless I still watched him lay over at less than 40 yards. I have some good pics of the entry holes if anyone wants to see them. And as for the expensive part, well I haven't seen any good fixed or mechanical heads that weren't expensive. Maybe it's just me though.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Kurt how did the blades not deploy on the Rage? I can see that on some of the other mechanical heads but the Rage opens on impact, i mean unless you have the blades wired shut how would they not open?

TH


----------



## TX Fishin (Jul 31, 2009)

I started using the 2 blade rage last year and was very happy.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I have had good luck with the 2 blade rage heads myself, the only one that did not produce was a bad shot on my part and luckily he showed up on camera a couple of weeks ago.

I made a bad shot on the deer in my avatar and after tracking for 100 yrds or so I jumped the buck an hour later, I ended up finding the buck within the next hour with a good blood trail (although very little at times) not far down the hill.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

They fly exactly like a field tip, but I just got away from them. I lost two deer and a hog, with **** near perfect placement. They didnt open like they claim they do. It is a good idea just needs the bugs worked out!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

But I did hear two blades were alot better.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*Rage N D cage*

Okay guy's I have been a LONG ting bowhunter of fix blades, but had to try the rages out after seeing what they can do ( I did not have to pay for them-I'm a field tester...free), but I do have to give them a thumb up. I would say don't use the three(3) blades one just yet-failure as blades get in way of each other opening. The two blades are far better then any I have seen (and that is plenty-when they first came out-mechanical that is...oops told my age). The O rings are thin rubber and will crack if not take care of-they do not break open in flight-only if they are damaged before then. Take care to clean them when you shoot through an animal to get blood off. They are ment for shoulder hits as the blades may bend when they hit offside shoulder socket bone.
Now-don't expect to get shoot thurs each time (watch VDO and you see arrows only goes in so far-all mechanicl have the parrachute effect and slow when open). They do leave a LARGE hole going in/out and this is what the hipe is about large entry holes=lots of blood out. The rear deployment works and prevent kick out-older mechanical planed away. But proof is in the pudding so here is one of three deer I shot last season with the Rage 2 blade.


----------



## BIGDANT (May 7, 2005)

*Rage 2 blade*

Here is a rage 2 blade at work. U be the judge on the cut and accuracy of the 2 blade rage.


----------



## BIGDANT (May 7, 2005)

*Another rage 2 blade example*

Last year in Oklahoma. Best shoy of my life at 22 yards. And yes that is were I was aming.


----------

